# Warning lights on Massey Ferguson



## Oh_Crumbs (Apr 9, 2013)

I recently damage my Massey Ferguson when i was cutting grass i managed to get a bit close to a tree branch (thick) and bent the warning lights bracket back and put a lovely hole in the side of my roof. the mechanic is coming out soon ish to fix it and i was hoping to get the warning lights moved to stop this from happening again. 

I was thinking of putting warning lights in the grill (front) and lights some were on the roof next to the rear spots are some were close

I really don't know were the best place would be for them as i have a front loader and if i have the front lights on the grill the loader might cover it. 

Any help would be great


----------

